#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Jews in Morocco celebrate Israel's Independence Day for the first time in years

## Samir75017

The Jewish community in Morocco organised, for the first time in years, a public celebration for Israel's Independence Day in the city of Marrakesh, in cooperation with the World Zionist Organisation (WZO).

Israel's the Jerusalem Post newspaper reported: "The small Jewish community in Marrakesh decided it was about time to stop hiding its celebrations for Israel each year and enjoy the fruits of the Abraham Accords."

The celebration sparked anger among opponents of normalisation, as Moroccan human rights organisations warned against "Zionist overreach and Zionising of what remained of the Jewish component in Morocco."

The participants also celebrated the establishment of relations between Israel and Morocco that were made possible by the Abraham Accords in December 2000.

The attendees performed songs in Hebrew, blew the shofar horn and danced. Prayers were held in the synagogue and the flags of Israel were raised.

Jews in Morocco have not publicly celebrated Israel's Independence Day for decades.

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com

----------


## Samir75017

Shameful.

----------


## SportFreak

Waarom shameful ?

----------


## Samir75017

Such events organized by the World Zionist Organization should not be held in Morocco.

Morocco is selling its soul to the devil.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Waarom shameful ?


Omdat Isral een gruwelijk misdadige kolonisator is. Gewoon een ordinaire apartheidsstaat, met alle gevolgen van dien. Daarom.

----------


## SportFreak

Isral is een goede vriend van Marokko

----------


## knuppeltje

> Isral is een goede vriend van Marokko


Dat is wel duidelijk.

----------


## Samir75017

> Isral is een goede vriend van Marokko


Morocco, not the Moroccans.

----------


## mrz

Hmm...

Nee. Ik ga niet "fappen" zonder klaar te komen (...) op camgirls e.d. Vanavond..

Gewoon mediteren. lol. :d

Haha!

Maar ga wel vrouwenvoetbal kijken. Denk ik...  :grote grijns: 

Greetz!!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## mrz

Ahum...  :grote grijns: 

Als mensen scanderen "kleren uit" :bloos:

Fuck!

 :rambo: 

Zweden zijn ook niet vies van goede sex.... Dus tsja.... Wat moet je dan!  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Als je ziet misgaan omdat je je teveel beheerst...  :grote grijns: 

Haha! Ik heb een heel gek leven jongens....

Liever een vegan "jew" who doesn't care about wel of geen sex.

Dan een nazi die films maakt voor netflix om mensen teveel yang aan te doen.  :grote grijns: 

Muziekje om te vergeten wat ik allemaal weer teveel praat of typ. Typisch mannetje, me:  :grote grijns: 

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...347-10-07-2022

----------


## Revisor

Vraag aan SF wat de afkomst is van de vrouw van M6.

----------


## Revisor

Wat is de afkomst van de oudste (half)zus van M6?

----------


## Revisor

Wie is al minimaal 40 jaar de belangrijkste adviseur van Hassan II en M6?

----------


## Revisor

> Wie is al minimaal 40 jaar de belangrijkste adviseur van Hassan II en M6?



*Onafhankelijkheidsdag Isral voor het eerst in Marokko gevierd*

11 juli 2022 - 17:40 - Marokko




*Het verbindingsbureau van Isral in Marokko heeft op 5 juli in Rabat een ceremonie georganiseerd om de 74ᵉ verjaardag van de onafhankelijkheid van de Hebreeuwse staat te vieren. Een primeur.*

Het evenement zag de deelname van de adviseur van Koning Mohammed VI, Andr Azoulay, meldt David Govrin, zaakgelastigde van het Isralische verbindingsbureau in de Rabat.

Voor de Isralische diplomaat is deze viering "een historisch evenement dat opnieuw de waarden van tolerantie die in Marokko gelden aantonen".

Voor het merendeel van de inwoners van de Arabische wereld vertegenwoordigt dit feest echter de verjaardag van de Nakba (ramp), met name de dag waarop de bezetting van Palestina begon.


https://www.bladna.nl/onafhankelijkh...erd,41835.html

----------


## Oiseau

> Wie is al minimaal 40 jaar de belangrijkste adviseur van Hassan II en M6?


De Joden waren al eeuwenlang adviseurs in meedere Moslimlanden.
Niets nieuw. 

We weten allemaal dat er maar 1 oplossing is : 2 Staten in Palestina.. 
De Palestijnen deden en doen al zaken met Israel's.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De Joden waren al eeuwenlang adviseurs in meedere Moslimlanden.
> Niets nieuw. 
> 
> We weten allemaal dat er maar 1 oplossing is : 2 Staten in Palestina.. 
> 
> De Palestijnen deden en doen al zaken met Israel's.


Maar dat was heel lang geleden en was er nog geen Isral dat gruwelijke oorlogsmisdaden pleegde tegen de Palestijnen.

Arme godvergeten dwaas! Dat is allang een gepasseerd station. Nog even en de Palestijnen in de bezette gebieden hebben geen meter nog te bebouwen grond meer, net zoals dat in Isral zelf al decennia het geval is. Al veel meer dan 70% van de West Bank is nu al verboden gebied voor de Palestijnen, en de verdrijving gaat maar door. Ook in Isral zelf.

Ach gut toch. Het idee alleen al is belachelijke onzin. Ok, vele Palestijnen werken voor Joodse Isralirs en de joodse kolonisten in de bezette gebieden. Wat moeten ze anders, verhongeren? Bovendien gebeurt dat met allerlei schendingen van de mensenrechten.

Ga je beter inlezen, idioot.

----------


## Oiseau

> Maar dat was heel lang geleden en was er nog geen Isral dat gruwelijke oorlogsmisdaden pleegde tegen de Palestijnen.
> 
> Arme godvergeten dwaas! Dat is allang een gepasseerd station. Nog even en de Palestijnen in de bezette gebieden hebben geen meter nog te bebouwen grond meer, net zoals dat in Isral zelf al decennia het geval is. Al veel meer dan 70% van de West Bank is nu al verboden gebied voor de Palestijnen, en de onteigening gaat maar door. Ook in Isral zelf.
> 
> Ach gut toch. Het idee alleen al is belachelijke onzin. Ok, vele Palestijnen werken voor Joodse Isralirs en de joodse kolonisten in de bezette gebieden. Wat moeten ze anders, verhongeren? Bovendien gebeurt dat met allerlei schendingen van de mensenrechten.
> 
> Ga je beter inlezen, idioot.


Wat echt Idioot is is idealistisch en dromerig hier komen doen zonder maar 1 steen naar de onderdrukker te durven gooien.
De huidige realiteit op de grond is een feit en zoeken naar een werkbaar oplossing kunnen ze niet aan dromerige Idioten als jij overlaten!

Je hebt wel de mentaliteit van Algerijnse regime : stoer doen en veel mooie helden praatjes maar nada bijdragen. Puntje bij paaltje doe je het in je broek bij het ontmoeten van een Israli en tegelijk ga je een Palestijn doodknuffelen en in zijn oor fluisteren dat je helaas niets voor hem/haar kan doen.. 

Wat je moet goed gaan inlezen is de positie van Marokkaanse Joden en hun plaats en rol in Marokkaanse Maatschappij/Systeem.

De Palestijn heeft ons niet nodig en zeker moet de Palestijn niet op jouw hulp wachten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wat echt Idioot is is idealistisch en dromerig hier komen doen zonder maar 1 steen naar de onderdrukker te durven gooien.
> De huidige realiteit op de grond is een feit en zoeken naar een werkbaar oplossing kunnen ze niet aan dromerige Idioten als jij overlaten!
> 
> Je hebt wel de mentaliteit van Algerijnse regime : stoer doen en veel mooie helden praatjes maar nada bijdragen. Puntje bij paaltje doe je het in je broek bij het ontmoeten van een Israli en tegelijk ga je een Palestijn doodknuffelen en in zijn oor fluisteren dat je helaas niets voor hem/haar kan doen.. 
> 
> Wat je moet goed gaan inlezen is de positie van Marokkaanse Joden en hun plaats en rol in Marokkaanse Maatschappij/Systeem.
> 
> De Palestijn heeft ons niet nodig en zeker moet de Palestijn niet op jouw hulp wachten.


 :moe:

----------


## Oiseau

> 


Shalom en Mer7ba in Maroc.

Als ik de Palestijn een hint mag geven dan : Al Maghreb heeft de beste papieren om te bemiddelen tussen Palestijnen en Isral ( niet Egupte, niet America en niet Europa) .. dus de weg naar AL Quds loopt via Maroc! maar velen denken dat ons IQ niet hoog is maar laat ze maar denken dat de Marokkaan hun domheid niet doorheeft. 

Geschiedenis van Joden in Marokko
https://nl.frwiki.wiki/wiki/Histoire_des_Juifs_au_Maroc

----------


## Revisor

> De Joden waren al eeuwenlang adviseurs in meedere Moslimlanden.
> Niets nieuw. 
> 
> We weten allemaal dat er maar 1 oplossing is : 2 Staten in Palestina.. 
> De Palestijnen deden en doen al zaken met Israel's.



Niets nieuw, maar wel noodzakelijke achtergrond informatie om de liefde van de machthebbers in Marokko voor israel beter te begrijpen.

Het Marokkaanse volk denkt daar anders over, maar die hebben daarin geen stem.

Dieven en moordenaars dien je niet te belonen voor hun misdaden maar te straffen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Als ik de Palestijn een hint mag geven dan... 
> 
> Al Maghreb heeft de beste papieren om te bemiddelen tussen Palestijnen en Isral ( niet Egupte, niet America en niet Europa) 
> 
> dus de weg naar AL Quds loopt via Maroc! maar velen denken dat ons IQ niet hoog is maar laat ze maar denken dat de Marokkaan hun domheid niet doorheeft.


Dan kunnen ze daar beter niet naar luisteren.

Hoe is het in godsnaam mogelijk dat je denkt dat Isral nog bereidt zou zijn om constructief over een tweestaten oplossing te wille onderhanden. Daar is nog nooit spraken van geweest - en het zal niet gebeuren ook.

Arme domme nar.

----------


## mrz

Haha een en al liefde onderling hier..  :grote grijns: 

https://www.veganrevolutie.nl/de-geh...%20-%202537999

Ps: "The Joker" is ook vegan, net als veel Joden! :P

Misschien willen de Joden wel vegetarische staat maken van Marokko!  :grote grijns: 

En dan zijn de Marrokanen in "alle staten" ...  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko creert nieuwe organisaties voor Joodse gemeenschap*

17 juli 2022 - 10:20 - Marokko



*De Marokkaanse regering heeft Koning Mohammed VI een reeks organisatorische voorzieningen voorgelegd die genomen zijn met betrekking tot de organisatie van de Marokkaans Joodse gemeenschap. Dit gebeurde eerder deze week op de vergadering van de regeringsraad die door de monarch zelf werd voorgezeten.*

Volgens een verklaring van de woordvoerder van het Koninklijk Paleis, Abdelhak Lamrini, zijn deze maatregelen gebaseerd op de opperste functie van de Koning als Amir Al-Mouminine en hoeder van de vrije uitoefening van godsdienst voor alle Marokkanen van alle geloofsrichtingen. Men verankert de Hebreeuwse tak als deel van de Marokkaanse cultuur.

Het ontwerp werd voorgesteld door minister Abdelouafi Laftit van Binnenlandse Zaken en uitgewerkt na uitgebreid overleg met vertegenwoordigers van de Joodse gemeenschap en Joodse prominenten. Het omvat drie entiteiten, namelijk de Nationale Raad van de Marokkaans Joodse Gemeenschap, de Commissie voor Marokkaanse Joden in het buitenland en de Stichting voor het Marokkaanse Jodendom.

De Nationale Raad van de Marokkaans Joodse Gemeenschap zorgt voor het beheer van de zaken van de gemeenschap, de bescherming van haar culturele erfgoed en de verspreiding van het jodendom en zijn authentieke Marokkaanse waarden. Gewestelijke comits zijn verantwoordelijk voor de dagelijkse aangelegenheden van de leden van de gemeenschap.

De Commissie voor Marokkaanse Joden in het Buitenland werkt aan de versteviging van de betrekkingen van Marokkaanse Joden in het buitenland met hun vaderland, aan de verbetering van hun cultureel bereik, en aan de verdediging van de hoogste belangen van het koninkrijk.

De Stichting van het Marokkaanse Jodendom heeft tot taak het immaterile Joods-Marokkaanse erfgoed te beschermen en te behoeden, zijn tradities in stand te houden en zijn kenmerken te bewaren.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-nieuwe...hap,41900.html


Als je dit vergelijkt met de Riffijnen, dan wordt de Riffijnse identiteit op alle mogelijke manieren onderdrukt en de joodse identiteit op alle mogelijke manieren gefinancieerd en gepropageerd.

Wie heeft het hardst gevochten voor Marokko?

----------


## Revisor

*Normalisatie Marokko-Isral: media vermijdt woord "bezetting"*

26 juni 2022 - 19:00 - Marokko



*Sinds de normalisering van de diplomatieke betrekkingen tussen Marokko en Isral, wordt het woord "bezetting" in de Marokkaanse media nauwelijks meer gebruikt. Dat zegt Mohamed Abido, directeur van het Marokkaans Centrum voor Tolerantie en Interreligieuze Dialoog.*

"De staatsmedia hebben hun agenda veranderd. Sinds de normalisering van de betrekkingen met Isral wordt het woord bezetting nauwelijks meer gebruikt. De straat identificeert zich nog wel met de Palestijnse kwestie, maar afgezien van de linkse en islamistische groeperingen, van wie de invloed het afgelopen jaar is verminderd, denk ik dat de meeste mensen eigenlijk achter Isral staan. Er bestaat niet echt een haat jegens Isral. Mensen zijn nieuwsgierig en willen meer weten over de Isralische cultuur en de taal. Joden hebben altijd deel uitgemaakt van ons land en van onze geschiedenis," zegt Mohamed Abido in een interview met _Israel Hayom_.

Deze week heeft Isral opnieuw zijn steun uitgesproken voor het Marokkaanse autonomieplan voor de Sahara. Volgens de directeur van het Marokkaans Centrum voor Tolerantie en Interreligieuze Dialoog is dit een belangrijke meerwaarde voor het koninkrijk op het internationale en nationale toneel. "Het feit dat Isral openlijk heeft verklaard dat de Sahara aan Marokko toebehoort, is een enorme ontwikkeling waarbij Isral ervoor heeft gekozen een moedig standpunt in te nemen. Dit zal andere landen de moed geven op dit voorbeeld te volgen en te verklaren dat ook zij het beleid van Marokko steunen," merkt hij op. Hij benadrukte daarbij ook dat het koninkrijk begrip heeft voor de Hebreeuwse staat wanneer het verwijst naar de Iraanse dreiging.

"Iran is ook een bedreiging voor Marokko en heeft ons bij volmacht bestreden", voegt hij eraan toe, verwijzend naar Teheran dat zijn tentakels in Afrika heeft uitgebreid tot aan de Marokkaanse grens. Hij verwijst ook naar het Polisario-front, dat de onafhankelijkheid van de Sahara opeist." En dat is nog niet alles. "De Iranirs wilden het sjiisme naar Marokko brengen om het sociale weefsel van het land aan te vallen en dat is een gevaarlijke zaak," concludeert Mohamed Abido.


https://www.bladna.nl/normalisatie-m...ing,41618.html

----------


## Oiseau

SEARCH
EU Reporter
EU Reporter
GENERALUninterrupted opening of Allenby/King Hussein Bridge, following mediation by Moroccan King
SHARE:
PUBLISHED 1 DAY AGO ON JULY 16, 2022By EU Reporter Correspondent

Signup to our weekly newsletter to receive exclusive interviews, articles & videos.
Enter your email address
We use your sign-up to provide content in ways you've consented to and to improve our understanding of you. You can unsubscribe at any time.

Thanks to a direct mediation by the Kingdom of Morocco, under the leadership of His Majesty King Mohammed VI, the Israeli authorities have decided to open, without interruption, the Allenby/King Hussein border crossing, linking the West Bank and Jordan.

This mediation, led by the Kingdom of Morocco and the United States of America, led to an agreement for the permanent 24/7 opening of this crossing, which is the only opening of the Palestinians to the world.

The opening of this border crossing, located about 50 km from the capital Amman, will be effective soon, from the moment the logistical conditions are met, especially in terms of human resources.

The opening of this crossing, which is very popular with Palestinians, will have a beneficial impact on the daily lives of Palestinians and will facilitate the movement of people and goods.



This mediation is, once again, an eloquent testimony of the interest of His Majesty the King, Chairman of the Al-Quds Committee, in the Palestinian cause and the well-being of the Palestinians.

The Israeli Minister of Transportation, Merav Michaeli, took the opportunity of the announcement of the opening of the border crossing to thank HM King Mohammed VI, Chairman of the Al-Quds Committee, and the American President, Joe Biden, for their commitment and their continuous efforts for peace and prosperity in the Middle East.

----------


## Oiseau

Andere tijden andere spelregels... Zeg ik dan en wie gaat er benauwd van krijgen? ( de klassiek vijand natuurlijk en niet de Palestijnen) 

IDF-Chef bezoekt Al Mamlaka Al Maghrebia. 
https://www.israelnieuws.nl/post/opp...oek-in-marokko

----------


## Oiseau

> Niets nieuw, maar wel noodzakelijke achtergrond informatie om de liefde van de machthebbers in Marokko voor israel beter te begrijpen.
> 
> Het Marokkaanse volk denkt daar anders over, maar die hebben daarin geen stem.
> 
> Dieven en moordenaars dien je niet te belonen voor hun misdaden maar te straffen.


Het Marokkaanse Volk is niet dom en weet in welke wereld wij leven. 

Was het maar zo simpel dat straffen van.... 
Ik moet mijzelluf ook straffen dat ik voor systemen moet werken die een hoop misdaden faciliteren (ik ook dus ben schuldig) 

Was het maar zo simpel dit leven en haar tegenstrijdigheden.. 

Het leven gaat door en je buur of broer kan de vijand zijn en de zogenaamd vijand je helper om te kunnen overleven. 

Het Volk wil brood en veiligheid.

----------


## Revisor

> Het Marokkaanse Volk is niet dom en weet in welke wereld wij leven. 
> 
> Was het maar zo simpel dat straffen van.... 
> Ik moet mijzelluf ook straffen dat ik voor systemen moet werken die een hoop misdaden faciliteren (ik ook dus ben schuldig) 
> 
> Was het maar zo simpel dit leven en haar tegenstrijdigheden.. 
> 
> Het leven gaat door en je buur of broer kan de vijand zijn en de zogenaamd vijand je helper om te kunnen overleven. 
> 
> Het Volk wil brood en veiligheid.



Het Marokkaanse volk weet dat ze uitgezogen en uitgebuit worden, ze weten dat ze niets te zeggen hebben daarom willen ze vrijwel allemaal weg.

----------


## Revisor

*Nieuwe onthulling: zogenaamde firing zones waren bedoeld om nederzettingen mogelijk te maken*

*Abu Pessoptimist* 12 juli 2022

 

Er is in Israel al veel langer een discussie gaande over de exacte betekenis van ”firing zones”. Firing zones, gebieden waar het Israelische leger wordt geacht te oefenen, beslaan zo’n 17 pocent van het gebied van de Westoever. Ze worden gevonden in Zuid-Hebron en in het noorden van het dal van de Jordaan, langs de grens met Jordani. In het noorden zijn er regelmatig verhalen dat de inwoners van Bedoeenendorpen met hun hele hebben en houden een paar dagen (of wat langer) moeten opkrassen, terwijl Israelische tanks door hun met zorg aangelegde akkertjes razen en het nodige groen verpletteren. (Verder zijn er natuurlijk ook veel verhalen over vernietiging van waterleidingen en -bronnen of van tenten en plaatsen voor vee, maar dat staat daar los van. Dat is routine in gebieden die behoren tot “Area C”, het gedeelte dat onder de akkoorden van Oslo wordt bestuurd door Israel).

In het zuiden is wat anders aan de hand. Daar heeft een recente uitspraak van het Israelische hooggerechtshof bepaald dat zo’n 1.200 inwoners van Masafer Yatta, een aantal bedoeenendorpjes, *worden verplaatst.* Dat gebeurt uiteraard zeer tegen hun zin, zeg maar dat ze worden gedeporteerd. Deze uitspraak heeft hier en daar wat stof doen opwaaien, want het is de grootste gedwongen verhuizing van een groep mensen (onder wie ongeveerde helft kinderen) in jaren. Maar de verwachting is dat het gewoon zal worden doorgezet. De 1.200 zullen waarschijnlijk niet allemaal tegelijk uit worden gezet, maar geleidelijk. Buitengewoon oneerlijk, want ze wonen daar al sinds de 19e eeuw. Ze zijn bovendien al eens verjaagd uit hun grotwoningen toen duidelijk werd dat ze een plaats bewoonden met antiquiteitswaarde.

Uiteraard gaat hun gedwongen verhuizing ook faliekant in tegen het internationaal recht en wel n van de oudste principes daarvan dat nog dateert uit de Amerikaanse burgeroorlog. Maar dat zal de rechters – en het grootste deel van Israel – worst wezen. Juist daarom is het uiterst pikant dat de internetkrant +972 Magazine juist nu komt met de onthulling van hoe die ”firing zones”van Israel tot stand zijn gekomen en wie er de auctor intellectualis van was.

De krant heeft de – tot nu toe geheim gehouden – notulen opgespoord van een vergadering in 1979 tussen de ”Settlements Organization” van de Wereld Zionistische Organisatie (die altijd met de regering heeft samengewerkt wat betreft stiekeme plannetjes in bezet gebied) met de toenmalige minister van Landbouw, Aril Sharon. Daarin verklaart Sharon dat hij de ”firing zones” creerde om een mechanisme te hebben dat land kon overdragen aan nederzettingen. ”Als degene die in 1967 de ”firing zones” bedacht, kan ik zeggen dat ze bedoeld waren voor n doel: om een mogelijkheid te scheppen voor Joodse nederzettingen in dat gebied,” verklaarde Sharon tijdens deze bijeenkomst.

Tijdens een latere bijeenkomst – in 1980 – onthulde hij dat er nog een andere reden was, speciaal voor de ”firing zone” in het zuiden, namelijk om de uitbreiding van Bedoenengemeenschappen in de Negev (Naqab) richting Be’er Sheva te stoppen met een ”etnische grens”. Sharon creerde daarvoor tijdens deze bijeenkomst ook een joodse nederzetting in de Negev (Meitar) en twee van de nederzettingen die Masafer Yatta nu omringen: Susiya en Ma’on. Inmiddels zijn er heel veel nederzettingen die satellieten hebben gekregen – uitbreidingen in de vorm van al of niet illegale ”buitenposten” die vaak deels in firing zones land bezetten. Op die manier zijn er rond Masafer Yatta nog de nederzettingen Mitzpe Yair, Havat Ma’on en Avigal bijgekomen.

De Israeli’s zijn intussen begonnen met het sturen van tanks naar Masafer Yatta, terwijl ze oefenen met scherpe munitie en er nabij de huizen hier en daar mijnen zijn geplaatst. De verdrijving komt inderdaad naderbij. Voor de kleine schare genteresseerden is intussen een kleine troost: de jarenlange vraag waartoe die ”firing zones” toch in godsnaam dienden is opgelost. Gewoon. Om nederzettingen te kunnen oprichten.


https://krapuul.nl/nieuwe-onthulling...lijk-te-maken/

----------


## Revisor

*Geboortecijfer Palestijnen ‘ernstige existentile dreiging’?*



*Mihai Martoiu Ticu* Filosoof


De Washington Post publiceerde net een opiniestuk van Ronald S. Lauder, president van _World Jewish Congress_. Hierin smeekt hij Joe Biden om iets te doen want:

“_The nation faces a grave existential threat … from its own demographics. In 2020 the Arab population living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River rose slightly above the Jewish population… This small Palestinian majority will become a significant one in a decade or two. This means that if the status quo persists and Israel continues to rule over the West Bank, it will in a relatively short time face a cruel dilemma: If it gives Palestinians full citizenship — and therefore full rights — it will no longer be Jewish. If it doesn’t do so, it will no longer be democratic. Either way, Israel, as a Jewish democratic state, will cease to exist. […]_

_No external threat is as dangerous to the Zionist enterprise as this internal one. The basic premise of Zionism is that there should be one place on earth where Jews are the majority — so that this majority can exercise its right to self-determination within a democratic framework. If the Jews do not have a solid majority in their own land, Zionism will collapse. […]_

_The emerging demographic reality and the increasingly confrontational Palestinian mind-set foretell the Palestinian demand Israel will likely soon face: one person, one vote._”

*Cognitieve dissonantie
*
We zien hier de twee contradictoire denkwijzen in het Westerse brein. Neem de witte suprematie-aanhangers, die schreeuwen: “Jews Will Not Replace Us.” Zou WaPo ook een opiniestuk van zo’n supremacist publiceren waarin hij zou schrijven dat Joden hogere geboortecijfers zouden hebben en een existentile dreiging voor de VS zouden zijn? Nee. En terecht.

Of stel dat er geen conflict zou zijn geweest in 1948 en de Palestijnse vluchtelingen en hun nakomelingen nu in Isral zouden leven. En misschien zelfs dat er geen partitie zou zijn geweest en Isral nu een land van de rivier tot de zee zou zijn. De Palestijnen zouden in de meerderheid zijn. Maar stel dat de Joden nu een hoger geboortecijfer zouden hebben. Zou WaPo een opiniestuk publiceren dat de Joden een dreiging voor Palestijnen zouden zijn? Nee. En terecht. 

Waarom publiceert WaPo dan zulke opiniestukken waar men de Palestijnse geboortecijfers als ‘ernstige existentile dreiging’ beschouwt? 

De beste verklaring vinden we in de twee manieren waarop de Westerling over rechten denkt. De Westerling ziet zijn eigen rechten als een impenetrabele muur. Geen enkele politieke overweging mag aan zijn rechten komen. Daarentegen, de Westerling switcht naar een andere denkmethode als hij over de rechten van de minderheden in het Westen en de rechten van mensen in bevriende landen denkt. De rechten van allochtonen en van Palestijnen zijn geen muur meer, maar slechts een utopie. De Westerlingen hebben daarover het laatste woord en zij beslissen, democratisch of lobbycratisch, of zij deze rechten zullen respecteren. 

*Is Isral een democratie?

*De tweede cognitieve dissonantie is wanneer de Westerling claimt dat Isral een democratie is, waar alle burgers gelijk zijn. Als dat zo zou zijn, dan zou men de geboortecijfers irrelevant vinden. Bijvoorbeeld Nederland heeft geen urgente maatregelen genomen toen in 1830 de katholieken 62,7% van de totale bevolking vormden. Daarentegen, de Westerlingen en de Israli’s denken anders over de Palestijnen. Men ziet de Palestijnen als ‘ernstige existentile dreiging,’ niet als gelijke burgers.

*Welke maatregelen?

*Lauder vertelt ons niet welke maatregelen men zou moeten nemen, maar toen ik zijn stuk las herinnerde ik me meerdere citaten. Jerome Slater schrijft: 

“_The Zionists soon realized that it might be impossible to build a Jewish state with a dominant majority solely by increased Jewish immigration: indeed, because of the higher Arab birth rate, the Jews might never achieve even a small majority. Therefore, they began discussing various ways in which the Palestinians could be ‘transferred’—the preferred Zionist euphemism—out of the country, preferably voluntarily, but by force if necessary._

_The scholarship on transfer, especially by Israeli historians, leaves no doubt about its importance in the thinking of every major Zionist leader before and after Israel became a state._” (Slater, J. (2021). _Mythologies without end: the US, Israel, and the Arab-Israeli conflict, 1917-2020_. Oxford University Press.)

Isralisch historicus Tom Segev:

“_The hope of moving the Arabs of Palestine to other states had been a constant factor in the Zionist movement. During British rule, Zionist leaders looked into various ways of paying Arabs to move to distant provinces. The Arabs’ flight and expulsion during the War of Independence and afterward did not put an end to these schemes. Israel made several attempts to encourage the emigration of Israeli Arabs to Latin America and elsewhere. When the Gaza Strip was occupied in the Sinai Campaign, Levi Eshkol, who was then the minister of finance, allocated half a million dollars to finance the emigration of two hundred families of Palestinian refugees from Gaza, as well as a number of Israeli Arabs, mostly well-off Christians. The project was coordinated by Ezra Danin, one of Zionism’s first secret agents._

_In 1962, the same Danin came up with an idea known as Operation Worker. The purpose was to encourage Palestinian refugees to emigrate to West Germany, where there was new demand for foreign labor. Roughly eighteen months before the Six-Day War, Israel tried to orchestrate an agreement between Germany and Jordan that would expand the emigration of Palestinian refugees from Jordan to Germany through the German trade unions. Ruth Wolf, the Foreign Ministry official involved in the project, declared, ‘Perhaps it is necessary to hint to the Germans that they bear a special ‘guilt’ for the establishment of Israel, because of the Holocaust. Here they have a chance to help resettle refugees whose problem resulted from the creation of the State of Israel.’_” (Segev, T. (2007). 1967: Israel, the war, and the year that transformed the Middle East. Metropolitan Books.) 

Isralisch historicus Avi Shlaim schrijft:

“_In Sharon’s big plan, the war in Lebanon was intended to transform the situation … in the whole Middle East. The destruction of the PLO would break the backbone of Palestinian nationalism and facilitate the absorption of the West Bank into Greater Israel. The resulting influx of Palestinians from Lebanon and the West Bank into Jordan would eventually sweep away the Hashemite monarchy and transform the East Bank into a Palestinian state. Sharon reasoned that Jordan’s conversion into a Palestinian state would end international pressures on Israel to withdraw from the West Bank._” (Shlaim, A. (2014). _The iron wall: Israel and the Arab world_.)

Ook Lauder participeerde in een conferentie waar men het over ‘bevolkingstransfer’ had, als oplossing voor de ‘bevolkingsdreiging’.

Zodanig hebben we de beste interpretatie van de huidige Isralische handelingen:

Men bouwt steeds meer nederzettingenGeeft de Palestijnen weinig bouwvergunningenSloopt Palestijnse gebouwenVerklaart verschillende gebieden militaire oefengebieden of natuurreservaten zodat de Palestijnen niet kunnen bouwenOnteigent Palestijnen voor allerlei constructiesNeemt weinig maatregelen tegen kolonisten die geweld tegen Palestijnen gebruiken en hun eigendom vernietigenStaat de Palestijnen niet toe om hun echtgenoten naar Isral te brengenPalestijnen die te lang in het buitenland verblijven, mogen niet terugkomen

Al deze maatregelen kunnen alleen een doel hebben: het Isralische territorium te maximaliseren en het aantal Palestijnen te minimaliseren. En de Washington Post faciliteert het.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...tiele-dreiging

----------


## Oiseau

> Het Marokkaanse volk weet dat ze uitgezogen en uitgebuit worden, ze weten dat ze niets te zeggen hebben daarom willen ze vrijwel allemaal weg.


Intressant om te zeggen waar ze naatie zouden weg willen. 
Veel landen zijn niet aantrekkelijk. 
Je kan vinden wat jij vinden kan maar Maroc heeft groot stappen gemaakt en er is een hoop veranderd.. 

Het is wel jammer dat conflict met Algerijnse junta al 60 jaar duurt en veel geld o. a heeft gekost 

Maar serieus, je kent echt niet of je ontkent welke uitdagingen Maroc het hoofd moest en moet bieden? 

Een punt : zelfs Al Makhzen ontkent niet dat de zwarte periode van kogels en verdwijning achter de rug ( er was een periode dat de stabiliteit van Maroc o direct werd bedreigd met als foute antwoord door Al Makhzen in de zin van genadeloos terugslaan en zero tolerance.. 
Maar inmiddels al jaren is er een hoop verandert en aan de knoppen daar zitten geen domme hoofden of schurken.. Marokkaanse beleid moet je ook volgen en niet alles kan in eens in djenna voor iedereen veranderen.. Maroc is Maroc..

----------


## Revisor

> Intressant om te zeggen waar ze naatie zouden weg willen. 
> Veel landen zijn niet aantrekkelijk. 
> Je kan vinden wat jij vinden kan maar Maroc heeft groot stappen gemaakt en er is een hoop veranderd.. 
> 
> Het is wel jammer dat conflict met Algerijnse junta al 60 jaar duurt en veel geld o. a heeft gekost 
> 
> Maar serieus, je kent echt niet of je ontkent welke uitdagingen Maroc het hoofd moest en moet bieden? 
> 
> Een punt : zelfs Al Makhzen ontkent niet dat de zwarte periode van kogels en verdwijning achter de rug ( er was een periode dat de stabiliteit van Maroc o direct werd bedreigd met als foute antwoord door Al Makhzen in de zin van genadeloos terugslaan en zero tolerance.. 
> Maar inmiddels al jaren is er een hoop verandert en aan de knoppen daar zitten geen domme hoofden of schurken.. Marokkaanse beleid moet je ook volgen en niet alles kan in eens in djenna voor iedereen veranderen.. Maroc is Maroc..


Er is feitelijk weinig veranderd in Marokko. Mensen hebben nog steeds niets te zeggen over hun lot en de richting die hun land opgaat.

Anerika c.q. Israel wordt gepaaid zodat die de veiligheid van de elite kan garanderen en zij door kunnen gaan met het plunderen van Marokko. Niets meer en niets minder.

----------


## Revisor

*7 in 10 young Moroccans want to leave the country, finds ONDH*

 

Basma EL ATTI

Sunday 5 December 2021 - 10:59 7 in 10 young Moroccans are tempted by immigration, the highest number in the Arab region, while 68% of young Moroccans expect “extreme happiness” if they end up immigrating, according to the National Human Development Observatory (ONDH).

In collaboration with PNUD Morocco, ONDH released a report on human development in Morocco, offering an in-depth analysis of the situation of Moroccan youth, on the economic, social and political levels.

The report shows that young people in Morocco are the most exposed age group to the current crisis, as they represent “one of the social groups most exposed to real political, economic and social challenges.”

“This is the most valuable human capital to be valued, in terms of education, training, health, social protection and entrepreneurship. The presence of young people in public, political and civic arenas is questionable as to its ability to attract them, “the report said.

Regarding identity, family and equality, “perceptions were confused, even contradictory”, notes the report.
More than half of young people claim the Amazigh identity, three-quarters of them speak of the Maghreb, Arab identity or their belonging to the Islamic society, 70% also say they are Mediterranean, while two-thirds consider themselves African, according to the report’s findings.

Although young Moroccans are interested in the idea of starting a family, the report finds, their reluctance to marry was flagrant in terms of numbers, rising from 42% in 2011 to 70% in 2019.

Regarding the perception of gender equality by Moroccan youth, it is characterized by “ambiguity”, says the report. When it comes to equal access to education, 83% agree, but the percentage drops considerably regarding employment opportunities, reaching just 30%.

The newly released document intends to be a forward-looking reflection on the adaptation of public policies to meet Moroccan youth’s expectations and aspirations, in accordance with the orientations of the new development model.


https://en.hespress.com/31521-7-in-10-young-moroccans-want-to-leave-the-country-finds-ondh.html

----------


## Revisor

Warrige reactie.

En ding weet ik zeker, als Marokkanen het voor het zeggen zouden hebben dan zou israel geen kans maken in Marokko.

----------


## Oiseau

> Warrige reactie.
> 
> En ding weet ik zeker, als Marokkanen het voor het zeggen zouden hebben dan zou israel geen kans maken in Marokko.


Wazige redenatie want Maroc heeft nu juist Israel nodig om het gevaar buiten zijn grenzen te houden.

Niet voor niets dat Marokkanen ondanks allerlei leefproblemen alle vertrouwen in Politiek van hun Koning ( Al Makhzen) hebben als het om beschermen van het Land.. 

Welkom in Al Maghreb met diepe wortels in de geschiedenis en wij zullen weer de dreiging van chi3a overleven door strategisch allianties. 

Veel machthebbers in Israel hebben Marokkaans roots en ze hebben het voor het zeggen..

Marokkanen denken echt anders dan je zou graag willen wanneer veiligheid hun land en souveriniteit in gevaar is.

----------


## Revisor

Joe Biden verklaarde trots bij aankomst op de luchthaven Ben Gurion dat ”je geen Jood hoeft te zijn om zionist te zijn”. Waarna hij het afmaakte met: “Ik ben een zionist”.


https://krapuul.nl/president-biden-m...s-naar-de-zin/

----------


## knuppeltje

> Joe Biden verklaarde trots bij aankomst op de luchthaven Ben Gurion dat je geen Jood hoeft te zijn om zionist te zijn. Waarna hij het afmaakte met: Ik ben een zionist.
> 
> 
> https://krapuul.nl/president-biden-m...s-naar-de-zin/



De zoveelste schandalige opstelling van een Amerikaanse president.

----------


## Oiseau

Is dit allemaal de schuld van Maroc?
Amerika als staat was ook door Maroc erkend en je zou je afvragen of niet de Marokkaanse Joden van toen niets mee te maken hadden?!

Huidige Maroc heeft geen atoombommen om zijn grenzen te beschermen en ook het Volk wil meer anders breekt de hel.uit..
Ook nuclaire nergie heeft voordelen als je maar zorgt dat je niet radioactief besmet wordt.

Chi3a lust Maroc rauw dan maar de zionisten als vriend.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Is dit allemaal de schuld van Maroc?


Nou nee, dat niet. Blijft wel onverlet dat ook Marokko maar al te graag vriendje is van een je reinste misdadige apartheidsstaat met een stelletje maffioso aan het bewind - die volop allerlei mensenrechten op een brute manier schendt.

----------


## Oiseau

> Nou nee, dat niet. Blijft wel onverlet dat ook Marokko maar al te graag vriendje is van een je reinste misdadige apartheidsstaat met een stelletje maffioso aan het bewind - die volop allerlei mensenrechten op een brute manier schendt.


Dan zou jij maar je Nederlandse paspoort moeten inleveren ( je ervoor schamen dat je Nederlander bent) want NL is meer dan goed bevriend met Isral die jij beschrijft als onmenselijk..
Maroc probeert te overleven tussen ware misdadigers aan zijn grenzen en is blijkbaar gedwongen om zich te bewapenen in allerlei opzichten..

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dan zou jij maar je Nederlandse paspoort moeten inleveren ( je ervoor schamen dat je Nederlander bent) want NL is meer dan goed bevriend met Isral die jij beschrijft als onmenselijk..
> Maroc probeert te overleven tussen ware misdadigers aan zijn grenzen en is blijkbaar gedwongen om zich te bewapenen in allerlei opzichten..


Het is niet de eerste keer dat ik, ook hier, de Nederlandse houding ten opzichte van Isral veroordeel. Het zal ook niet de laatste keer zijn. 

Marokko heeft buiten jouw fantasie om, geen enkele reden om voor zijn voortbestaan te vrezen, ook niet omwille van Algerije. Al je gemekker daarover is ronduit bespottelijk.

----------


## Oiseau

> Het is niet de eerste keer dat ik, ook hier, de Nederlandse houding ten opzichte van Isral veroordeel. Het zal ook niet de laatste keer zijn. 
> 
> Marokko heeft buiten jouw fantasie om, geen enkele reden om voor zijn voortbestaan te vrezen, ook niet omwille van Algerije. Al je gemekker daarover is ronduit bespottelijk.


Vraag de militaire junta van Algerije wat hun klassiek vijand is? of volg hun nieuws een keertje en ga inlezen wat is polisario en wie ze meer helpt dan eigen volk. Weet jij waaraan al miljarden inkomsten van Algerije zijn uitgegeven of verduisterd? De Algerijn moet overal in de rij staan voor een beetje voedsel anno 2022. Ze hebben nu Tunesi uit ellende overspoeld omdat de grenzen opengingen ..even tot adem komen voor ze en een beetje leven ( Algerije is een groot gevangenis voor de Algerijnen geworden) 
Volgens mij leef jij onder een steen..

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkanen protesteren tegen bezoek stafchef Isralische leger*

20 juli 2022 - 19:00 - Marokko


*
Heel wat Marokkanen verzetten zich tegen het eerste officile bezoek van een Isralische stafchef aan Marokko. Aviv Kochavi is op maandag 18 juli in Rabat aangekomen.*

De actiegroep voor Palestina in Marokko keurt het officile bezoek af van de stafchef van het Isralische leger. Maandag organiseerde de groep een sit-in voor het parlement in Rabat, om te protesteren tegen de komst van Kochavi. De groep veroordeelde krachtig het onthaal van de "zionistische oorlogsmisdadiger wiens handen druipen van het bloed van duizenden Palestijnse kinderen," meldt _The New Arab_. De antizionistische beweging benadrukte ook het "belang van de collectieve strijd" tegen de normalisering.

Sinds de normalisering van hun diplomatieke betrekkingen in ruil voor de Amerikaanse erkenning van het Marokkaanse karakter van de Sahara, versterkten Marokko en Isral hun samenwerking op verschillende gebieden, waaronder defensie. Eind juni hebben Isralische militaire waarnemers voor het eerst deelgenomen aan de Marokkaans-Amerikaanse militaire oefening African Lion 2022 in Marokko.

Een andere belangrijke actie is de ondertekening van verschillende overeenkomsten gericht op de versterking van de militaire samenwerking tussen beide landen, door de Isralische minister van Defensie, Benny Gantz en zijn Marokkaanse ambtgenoot, Abdellatif Loudiyi, eind november 2021. De overeenkomsten omvatten samenwerking tussen inlichtingendiensten, de ontwikkeling van industrile banden, de aankoop van wapens en gezamenlijke opleidingen.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkanen-pro...ger,41979.html

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkaanse journalisten protesteren tegen normalisatie met Isral*

15 juni 2022 - 12:20 - Marokko



*Een groep Marokkaanse journalisten is tegen de normalisatie met Isral en vraagt de regering om de toestemming in te trekken, die eerder werd verleend aan een Isralische zender om twee kantoren in Marokko te openen. Dit standpunt wordt gerechtvaardigd door de moord op de Amerikaans-Palestijnse journaliste Shireen Abu Aqleh, de Isralische schendingen van de persvrijheid en van alle Palestijnen.
*
In een tribune, zegt een collectief van journalisten genaamd "Marokkaanse Journalisten tegen de Normalisatie met de Zionistische Bezetting", dat het met "grote bezorgdheid kijkt naar de gevaarlijke weg van normalisatie die door de Marokkaanse staat wordt gevolgd sinds december 2020. De verschillende overeenkomsten en besluiten die staan Isral volgens hen toe om het koninkrijk te schenden. Ze protesteren ook tegen de toestemming die aan de Isralische zender (I24 News) werd verleend om twee kantoren in Marokko te openen, terwijl de wond van de koelbloedige moord op hun collega Shireen Abu Aqleh, door het Isralische leger, nog niet geheeld is.

"Op 31 mei is onze collega Ghoufran Warasna in Al Khalil gesneuveld op het slagveld voor de persvrijheid. In 2021 zijn er meer dan 368 Isralische schendingen geweest tegen journalisten tijdens het uitvoeren van hun werk, en 100 schendingen sinds het begin van dit jaar," schrijven de media-professionals. Volgens hen zijn er sinds het jaar 2000, zon 55 journalisten gedood tijdens het uitoefenen van hun functie. Ze veroordelen "de Isralische schendingen van de rechten van journalisten en van alle Palestijnen" en betuigen hun "absolute solidariteit met de slachtoffers en hun families".

"De normalisatie van de Marokkaanse media met Isralische instellingen is ook een duidelijke betrokkenheid bij het vervalsen van de waarheid, het aanmoedigen van de moord op onschuldigen, het stelen van land, het slopen van huizen en het wegvagen van het Palestijnse verhaal, door het te vervangen door een vals zionistisch verhaal dat de actualiteit en de geschiedenis vervormt," meent het collectief. Ze voegen eraan toe dat de normalisatie een misdaad is tegen de Palestijnen, de Marokkanen en de mensheid. De Marokkaanse journalisten eisen ook de onmiddellijke sluiting van de i24News kantoren in het koninkrijk.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkaanse-jo...ael,41438.html

----------


## Oiseau

In Marokko heb je vrijheid van meningsuiting en demonstreren.
Verdedigen van de grenzen en het land helpen beter worden want miljoenen zielen willen een beetje leven eist meer dn een mening hebben.

Ik ben benieuwd wat voor oplossing is mogelijk voor de Palestijnen buiten zaken doen met Isral?

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko host eerste bierfestival*

24 juli 2022 - 10:20 - Marokko




*Marokko gaat in oktober voor de allereerste keer een "Oktoberfest" hosten, het meest bekende bierfestival ter wereld.
*
Het festival wordt door de Duitse Kamer van Koophandel in Marokko (AHK Marokko), georganiseerd op 28 oktober in de regio van Bouskoura, in Casablanca.

Bezoeken mogen "een feestelijk en warme sfeer, typisch voor het Oktoberfest" verwachten, aldus de organisatoren in een bericht op Facebook.

Het Oktoberfest is het belangrijkste en meest bekende bierfestival ter wereld en wordt sinds 1810 tussen septembre en oktober in het Duitse Mnchen georganiseerd.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-host-e...val,42034.html

----------


## knuppeltje

> Marokko host eerste bierfestival.
> 
> Marokko gaat in oktober voor de allereerste keer een "Oktoberfest" hosten, het meest bekende bierfestival ter wereld.
> 
> Het Oktoberfest is het belangrijkste en meest bekende bierfestival ter wereld en wordt sinds 1810 tussen septembre en oktober in het Duitse Mnchen georganiseerd.


Getver, die gasten daar zijn al net zo erg als dat verdomde 'Westen'. Ook daar telt god of gebod blijkbaar niet meer. Allah zal ze zeker straffen.  :schreeuw: 

Maar wacht even - misschien heeft M6 aandelen is de brouwerij - of is de hele brouwerij wel van hem - of is die van Allah - wie zal het zeggen.

----------


## Revisor

*2 jaar gevangenisstraf voor imam na protest voor loonsverhoging (video)*

2021-09-20

 

De rechtbank van Rabat heeft de imam Said Abou Alain uit Guelmim veroordeeld tot twee jaar gevangenisstraf en 10.000 dirham boete nadat hij protesteerde tegen de lage lonen voor de imams. Een van de aantijgingen waarvoor de imam is vervolgd was ”het aanzetten van anderen tot protesteren”.

De imam die in moskee Rahma in Aferkat in de provincie Guelmim preekte, had een sit-in gehouden voor het huis van de minister van Islamitische Zaken Ahmed Taoufik. De imam kaartte de erbarmelijke situatie van de imams aan en vroeg de staat om loonsverhoging. ‘Wij overleven door aalmoezen en donaties terwijl we officieel ambtenaren zijn van dit ministerie’, aldus de imam.

Het ministerie van Islamitische Zaken had Said Abou Alain op non-actief gezet na dit protest. Volgens het ministerie schond de imam de ”religieuze waarden” en ”zette hij andere imams aan tot vakbondswerk”. Volgens het ministerie omvatte de boodschap van Said ”een expliciete oproep en aansporing onder de imams om hun verplichtingen te schenden”.

Het ministerie verklaarde tegen het regimegezinde Hespress dat de arrestatie van de imam niet het gevolg is van de klacht die zij hebben ingediend. Diezelfde bron zegt dat de imam gearresteerd is in opdracht van het Openbaar Ministerie nadat hij een sit-in had gehouden voor het huis van de minister. Daarbij nam hij foto’s waar familieleden van de minister opstaan aldus de uitleg.

De veroordeling van de imam heeft tot grote verontwaardiging en ook bijval op sociale media geleid. Ook krijgt de imam steun van mensenrechtenactivisten die om zijn vrijlating vragen omdat hij gestraft wordt voor het uiten van zijn mening. De activisten vinden het ook bizar dat de imam twee jaar gevangenisstraf krijgt voor het aankaarten van de problemen van zijn collega’s terwijl ministers en hoge ambtenaren die miljarden stelen nooit worden vervolgd.

In Marokko is de koning de hoogste religieuze leider en claimt nazaat te zijn van de profeet. Het ‘emiraat der gelovigen’ is een officieel instituut waar de Allawitische koning veel macht aan ontleent.

Om de greep over dit instituut stevig te houden, stelt Rabat de imams als ambtenaren van het ministerie van Islamitische Zaken aan. Op deze manier bepaalt het regime wie zich imam mag noemen en wie niet, evenals de boodschap die gepredikt mag worden in de moskeen. Wie zich niet aan de gedicteerde richtlijnen houdt, verliest zijn vergunning en mag niet meer prediken.

Tegenover zoveel voordelen voor Mohamed 6 en zijn regime werd de imams een vast loon beloofd. In werkelijkheid gaat het echter om een schamel salaris. De imams zijn daarnaast afhankelijk van aalmoezen en donaties om te kunnen overleven. ‘Er zijn zelfs imams die zwarte magie/shor erbij doen om aan geld te komen’, is een van de aanklachten die Said Abou Alain uitte, tijdens het protest waarvoor hij in de gevangenis is beland.


https://arifnews.com/news/2-jaar-gev...rhoging-video/

----------


## knuppeltje

Rev, ik zeg het niet dikwijls, eigenlijk nooit - maar toch heb ik bewondering voor je stellingname inzake het regime in Rabat.  :petaf:

----------


## Revisor

*Moncef Marzouki hekelt bezoek Isralische legerleider aan Marokko*

25 juli 2022 - 09:40 - Wereld




*De voormalige Tunesische president, Moncef Marzouki, heeft gereageerd op het bezoek van luitenant-generaal Aviv Kohavi, de stafchef van het Isralische leger, aan Marokko.
*
"Niets, maar dan ook niets, is een rechtvaardiging voor het onthalen van de stafchef van het leger dat de Westelijke Jordaanoever bezet houdt, dagelijks verscheurt met nederzettingen, al meer dan tien jaar het recht van de Gazanen om normaal te leven inpikt, en de heiligheid van de Al-Aqsa moskee schendt," schrijft Moncef Marzouki in een artikel op zijn blog.

Het voormalig staatshoofd ziet het bezoek van Aviv Kohavi aan Marokko met lede ogen aan en aarzelt niet om het koninkrijk aan te vallen. "Hij (Kohavi) is de gast van een Arabisch land (Marokko), alsof dit land zich met dit (Isralische) leger versterkt tegenover een ander Arabisch land (Algerije) dat, ongeacht de uitdagingen, een naburig en broederlijk land blijft", merkt hij op.

De voormalige Tunesische president verklaart ook dat "Isral een hoofdrolspeler geworden is in onze conflicten, niet alleen in het Midden-Oosten, maar ook in de Arabische Maghreb. Iedereen weet in welke richting zijn belangen gaan". Marzouki vraagt zich tenslotte af of "de tunnel waar onze mensen doorheen gaan wel een einde heeft".


https://www.bladna.nl/moncef-marzouk...kko,42045.html

----------


## Samir75017

_Isral een hoofdrolspeler geworden is in onze conflicten, niet alleen in het Midden-Oosten, maar ook in de Arabische Maghreb._ 

Am not a fan of Israel, but Israel is not the problem or has any kind of impact/influence in North Africa. Algeria is the problem. And a big one.

----------


## Revisor

*"Koning van Marokko gaf opdracht om banden met Isral aan te halen"*

27 juli 2022 - 21:20 - Marokko




*David Govrin, hoofd van het Isralische verbindingsbureau in Rabat, heeft bekend gemaakt dat Koning Mohammed VI opdracht heeft gegeven de banden met Isral in alle opzichten aan te halen. Twee Isralische ministers zijn momenteel in Marokko voor een officieel bezoek.*

"Ten eerste zijn de banden niet uit het niets ontstaan. Isral en Marokko vernieuwen nu hun betrekkingen, zoals zij in het verleden ook al bilaterale betrekkingen hadden," zei David Govrin in een interview met _The Media Line_. Hij verwijst naar de diplomatieke betrekkingen die Marokko tijdens de tweede Intifada in 2000 heeft opgeschort.

"Ten tweede is er een directe instructie van de Koning (Mohammed VI) om de samenwerking met Isral in alle aspecten te ontwikkelen, en dat is ook zichtbaar," voegde de Isralische diplomaat eraan toe. "In tegenstelling tot Egypte of Jordani, waar de banden vooral op veiligheid gericht zijn, is het met Marokko anders: het gaat zowel over een strategisch bondgenootschap als over een diepe culturele band tussen de civiele gemeenschappen. Alle bezoekers die hier [in Marokko] aankomen zijn dan ook verbaasd over het warme onthaal dat hen ten deel valt."

Momenteel zijn de Isralische ministers van Justitie, Gideon Saar, en voor regionale samenwerking, Issawi Frej, in Marokko voor een officieel bezoek. Het bezoek past in de dynamiek van de versterking van de banden van vriendschap en samenwerking tussen de twee landen.


https://www.bladna.nl/koning-marokko...ael,42090.html

----------


## Revisor

> _Isral een hoofdrolspeler geworden is in onze conflicten, niet alleen in het Midden-Oosten, maar ook in de Arabische Maghreb._ 
> 
> Am not a fan of Israel, but Israel is not the problem in North Africa. Algeria is. And a big one.


Grootste probleem is corruptie en zelfverrijking van verantwoordelijken. Dat haalt alles onderuit in een land. Zonder Algerije heb je dat probleem in vrijwel elk land in Noord-Afrika, Afrika, Zuid-Amerika ..etc.

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkanen verwerpen nog steeds normalisatie met Isral*

28 december 2022 - 14:00 - Marokko




*Op de tweede verjaardag van de hervatting van de diplomatieke betrekkingen tussen Marokko en Isral vonden in verschillende steden van het koninkrijk demonstraties tegen de normalisatie plaats.*

Ter gelegenheid van de tweede verjaardag van de toenadering tussen Marokko en Isral, is zaterdag in een dertigtal Marokkaanse steden, waaronder Tanger, Agadir, Meknes en Rabat, opnieuw gedemonstreerd tegen de normalisatie van de betrekkingen tussen beide landen. Enkele honderden Marokkanen namen deel aan de demonstraties. "Het volk wil de normalisatie stoppen," verklaarden de demonstranten, die spandoeken droegen met pro-Palestijnse leuzen en met de Palestijnse vlag zwaaiden. Op internet gepubliceerde fotos tonen ook hoe Isralische vlaggen tijdens de protesten werden verbrand.

Volgens een verklaring van het Marokkaans Front voor steun aan Palestina en tegen de normalisatie, waren de protesten een reactie op de normalisatie. De demonstranten spraken hun "afkeuring uit over elke vorm van normalisatie", herhaalden hun "onvoorwaardelijke steun aan het Palestijnse verzet" en veroordeelden "het feit dat de regering in de armen van de vijand loopt onder het voorwendsel de Palestijnse kwestie te ruilen voor kwesties van nationaal belang". "De demonstraties werden georganiseerd om te bewijzen dat de Palestijnse zaak in het bewustzijn van het Marokkaanse volk zit, net zoals de spelers van het nationale team hebben bewezen op het WK in Qatar", vertelde de cordinator van het front, Tayeb Medmad, aan de website _Al-Araby_.

Op 10 december 2020 normaliseerde Marokko onder auspicin van de Verenigde Staten zijn betrekkingen met Isral in ruil voor Amerikaanse erkenning van het Marokkaans karakter van de Sahara. Ter gelegenheid van het eerste bezoek van een officile Isralisch-Amerikaanse delegatie aan Rabat, ondertekende de Marokkaanse regering twaalf dagen later een "gezamenlijke verklaring" met Isral en de Verenigde Staten. Sindsdien zijn de betrekkingen tussen de twee landen aangehaald, maar de weerstand tegen de toenadering blijft bestaan.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkanen-ver...ael,44656.html

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Waarom shameful ?





> De Joden waren al eeuwenlang adviseurs in meedere Moslimlanden.
> Niets nieuw. 
> 
> We weten allemaal dat er maar 1 oplossing is : 2 Staten in Palestina.. 
> De Palestijnen deden en doen al zaken met Israel's.


Het probleem is dat er nog te veel hielenlikkers als jullie twee in Maroc rondlopen. 
Waren er maar wat meer zafzafis dan was dat corrupte tuig ingedampt en zou vluchten niet nodig zijn. 
Ieder weldenkend mens op aarde weet dat je Isral (zionistisch beleid) moet verafschuwen. 
Banden aanhalen om wat..Geopolitiek? onzin, is de onmenselijkheid niet waard. Maroc heeft dat niet nodig. Kunnen ze nog beter voor de Chinezen kiezen als ze het zelf niet kunnen. 

Enige wat Isral verdient is een atoombom van formaat.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Het probleem is dat er nog te veel hielenlikkers als jullie twee in Maroc rondlopen. 
> Waren er maar wat meer zafzafis dan was dat corrupte tuig ingedampt en zou vluchten niet nodig zijn. ... Enige wat Isral verdient is een atoombom van formaat.


Zolang veel mensen zo denken als jij, zal er ook geen vrede zijn. Wellicht vind je het beter de helft van de Arabische wereld is plat gebombardeerd met Isralische atoombommen, als Isral dan ook maar plat gebombardeerd is. Dan is in ieder geval de Arabische eer gered.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ieder weldenkend mens op aarde weet dat je Isral moet verafschuwen. 
> Banden aanhalen om wat..Geopolitiek? onzin, is de onmenselijkheid niet waard. Maroc heeft dat niet nodig. Kunnen ze nog beter voor de Chinezen kiezen als ze het zelf niet kunnen. 
> 
> Enige wat Isral verdient is een atoombom van formaat.



Maar hier wel met etiketjes als 'nazi', 'fascist' en 'rechtsextremist' strooien. Om de ander of jijzelf te overtuigen dat jij "zo niet bent". Nee, jij bent zo niet. Een atoombom nog wel. Alle joden moeten dood. Je afgrijzen van het fascisme is een gespeelde act. Hou je mond maar over vermeend racisme bij anderen. En je zult ook nog wel een moslim zijn. En maar klagen over vooroordelen en stigma's. Je doet er zelf aan mee. Eigen schuld, geen medelijden mee en begrip nog minder.


.

----------


## mrz

Independence day is een Amerikaanse film. Geweld is iets Amerikaans, niet per s van de Joden. Dus rustig aan, zou ik zeggen!!

Als de joden in Isreal dadels eten regent het ook beetje in Arabische landen eromheen, toch?? 😀

Amerika heeft erger huisgehouden in midden oosten dan Isreal, dusseh, waar hebben we het over?

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Zolang veel mensen zo denken als jij, zal er ook geen vrede zijn. Wellicht vind je het beter de helft van de Arabische wereld is plat gebombardeerd met Isralische atoombommen, als Isral dan ook maar plat gebombardeerd is. Dan is in ieder geval de Arabische eer gered.


Atoombommen op de Arabische wereld? Als je doelt op de 6 daagde oorlog dan is daar weinig aan atoombom waargenomen.  De Arabische eer wat dat ook mag betekenen kan aan mijn #%^ zuigen. Ik heb niks met of tegen arabische landen. Waar ik wel wat mee heb is onrecht tegen de mensheid, ongeacht kleur of religie. Knuppeltje had t al mooi verwoord. Je moet wel heel erg onnozel zijn wil je erop vertrouwen dat de zionisten een waardig vredesplan uitvoeren.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Maar hier wel met etiketjes als 'nazi', 'fascist' en 'rechtsextremist' strooien. Om de ander of jijzelf te overtuigen dat jij "zo niet bent". Nee, jij bent zo niet. Een atoombom nog wel. Alle joden moeten dood. Je afgrijzen van het fascisme is een gespeelde act. Hou je mond maar over vermeend racisme bij anderen. En je zult ook nog wel een moslim zijn. En maar klagen over vooroordelen en stigma's. Je doet er zelf aan mee. Eigen schuld, geen medelijden mee en begrip nog minder.
> 
> 
> .


Je kan schrijven tot je een ons weegt. Wat je graag doet. Jij en ik verschillen dag en nacht. Geen mogelijkheid om dat om te buigen. 
Jij hebt je al vaak genoeg bewezen tegenover mij om tot de conclusie te komen dat jij alles behalve kleurenblind bent.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Atoombommen op de Arabische wereld? Als je doelt op de 6 daagde oorlog dan is daar weinig aan atoombom waargenomen.  De Arabische eer wat dat ook mag betekenen kan aan mijn #%^ zuigen. Ik heb niks met of tegen arabische landen. Waar ik wel wat mee heb is onrecht tegen de mensheid, ongeacht kleur of religie. Knuppeltje had t al mooi verwoord. Je moet wel heel erg onnozel zijn wil je erop vertrouwen dat de zionisten een waardig vredesplan uitvoeren.


Sorry, het was me even ontgaan dat je vreedzame bedoelingen had met die atoombommen op Isral. Wat dat onrecht betreft, daar ben ik van op de hoogte.

----------


## Revisor

> Atoombommen op de Arabische wereld? Als je doelt op de 6 daagde oorlog dan is daar weinig aan atoombom waargenomen.  De Arabische eer wat dat ook mag betekenen kan aan mijn #%^ zuigen. Ik heb niks met of tegen arabische landen. Waar ik wel wat mee heb is onrecht tegen de mensheid, ongeacht kleur of religie. Knuppeltje had t al mooi verwoord. Je moet wel heel erg onnozel zijn wil je erop vertrouwen dat de zionisten een waardig vredesplan uitvoeren.




*De regering van Netanyahu zegt dat de uitbreiding van de nederzettingen op de Westelijke Jordaanoever de hoogste prioriteit heeft*

_De aantredende extreemrechtse regering van Isral deed de aankondiging een dag voordat ze zal worden bedigd.
_

Verschillende van Netanyahu's belangrijkste bondgenoten, waaronder de meeste van de religieus-zionistische partij, zijn ultranationalistische kolonisten op de Westelijke Jordaanoever [Oded Balilty/AP]

Gepubliceerd op 28 december 202228 december 2022

Benjamin Netanyahu's aankomende harde Isralische regering heeft de uitbreiding van de nederzettingen op de bezette Westelijke Jordaanoever bovenaan haar lijst van prioriteiten geplaatst, een dag voordat ze zal worden bedigd.

Netanyahu's Likud-partij heeft woensdag de beleidsrichtlijnen van de nieuwe regering vrijgegeven, waarvan de eerste belooft "het bevorderen en ontwikkelen van nederzettingen in alle delen van het land Isral - in Galilea, Negev, Golanhoogten en Judea en Samaria" - de Bijbelse namen voor de bezette Palestijnse Westelijke Jordaanoever.

De toezegging zou de nieuwe regering op ramkoers kunnen brengen met de naaste bondgenoten van Isral, waaronder de Verenigde Staten, die zich verzetten tegen de bouw van nederzettingen in bezette gebieden.

Isral veroverde in 1967 de Westelijke Jordaanoever, samen met de Gazastrook en Oost-Jeruzalem.
De Palestijnse Autoriteit (PA) streeft naar de Westelijke Jordaanoever als het hart van een toekomstige onafhankelijke staat. Isral heeft echter tientallen Joodse nederzettingen gebouwd, illegaal volgens internationaal recht, waar nu ongeveer 500.000 Israli's wonen.

Ongeveer 2,5 miljoen Palestijnen wonen op de bezette Westelijke Jordaanoever en hun bewegingsvrijheid wordt ernstig beperkt door het Isralische leger, dat aparte wegen exploiteert die uitsluitend bestemd zijn voor gebruik door Joodse kolonisten.

De nieuwe regering van Netanyahu  de meest religieuze en harde lijn in de geschiedenis van Isral  bestaat uit ultraorthodoxe partijen, een extreemrechtse ultranationalistische religieuze factie en zijn Likud-partij. Donderdag wordt hij naar verwachting bedigd.

Verschillende van Netanyahu's belangrijkste bondgenoten, waaronder de meeste van de religieus-zionistische partij, zijn ultranationalistische kolonisten op de Westelijke Jordaanoever.

Woensdag zei de aantredende minister van Financin Bezalel Smotrich in een opiniestuk gepubliceerd door de Wall Street Journal dat er geen "verandering van de politieke of juridische status" van de Westelijke Jordaanoever zou komen, wat in strijd is met jarenlang pleiten voor annexatie van het hele grondgebied.

Hij uitte kritiek op de "onbetrouwbare militaire regering" die burgerzaken regelt voor Isralische kolonisten.

Smotrich, zelf een illegale kolonist, zal de controle over de militaire regering op de bezette Westelijke Jordaanoever overnemen onder zijn tweede rol - een nieuw gecreerde functie als minister op het ministerie van Defensie.

Netanyahu keert terug aan de macht nadat hij vorig jaar uit zijn ambt werd ontheven, nadat hij van 2009 tot 2021 premier was geweest. Hij zal in functie treden terwijl hij terechtstaat wegens het naar verluidt aannemen van steekpenningen, vertrouwensbreuk en fraude, beschuldigingen die hij ontkent.

De partners van Netanyahu streven naar wijdverspreide beleidshervormingen die grote delen van het Isralische publiek van zich kunnen vervreemden, de spanningen met de Palestijnen kunnen doen toenemen en het land op ramkoers kunnen brengen met de Verenigde Staten en Amerikaanse Joden.

De regering van de Amerikaanse president Joe Biden heeft gezegd sterk gekant te zijn tegen de uitbreiding van de nederzettingen en heeft de Isralische regering er in het verleden voor berispt.





Bron : AP

Volledig vertaald met Google Translate


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...n-top-priority

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Sorry, het was me even ontgaan dat je vreedzame bedoelingen had met die atoombommen op Isral. Wat dat onrecht betreft, daar ben ik van op de hoogte.


Lol. Hoe tegenstrijdig het ook klinkt, ik zie geen andere oplossing. Oog om oog zoals je joden dat zeggen. Alleen doen de zionisten het langzaam en pijnlijk. Die Palestijnse terroristen die zichzelf opblazen zien ook geen andere tool! de wanhoop spreekt. Alleen zo jammer dat het de zionisten in het voordeel speelt. 

Met Oekraine moeten we medelijden hebben en volk in huis nemen. 
Het westen is hypocriet. Ik zie geen verschil met het westen en Isral.

----------


## mrz

Voor "Oh My God" Teun:

----------


## mrz



----------


## knuppeltje

> Knuppeltje had t al mooi verwoord. Je moet wel heel erg onnozel zijn wil je erop vertrouwen dat de zionisten een waardig vredesplan uitvoeren.


Knuppeltje ziet helaas zijn gelijk alleen maar steeds meer bevestigd worden - en daar wordt hij niet blij van. 

Maar het moment dat alle Palestijnen in de bezette gebieden - net als het in Isral al decennia het geval is - van elke meter nog te bebouwen grond verjaagd zullen zijn en in in getto's zijn opgehokt - en dan nog meer als minderwaardigen zullen worden behandeld - komt zo wel heel rap nabij. 

Wij Europeanen hebben, met hulp van derden, onze schuld voor wat we de joden eerder hebben aangedaan op de Palestijnen afgewenteld.

----------


## Samir75017

Ukrainians who fight for their countries are heroes. Palestinians who do that are terrorists.

If anyone has an explanation …

----------


## knuppeltje

Geopolitiek, Sammy.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Knuppeltje ziet helaas zijn gelijk alleen maar steeds meer bevestigd worden - en daar wordt hij niet blij van. 
> 
> Maar het moment dat alle Palestijnen in de bezette gebieden - net als het in Isral al decennia het geval is - van elke meter nog te bebouwen grond verjaagd zullen zijn en in in getto's zijn opgehokt - en dan nog meer als minderwaardigen zullen worden behandeld - komt zo wel heel rap nabij. 
> 
> Wij Europeanen hebben, met hulp van derden, onze schuld voor wat we de joden eerder hebben aangedaan op de Palestijnen afgewenteld.


Een tendens wat jammer genoeg duidelijk zichtbaar is. Totale verwoesting van het volk. Met die eikel weer in het zadel zal het weer erger dan erg zijn. 

Ik vind niet dat Europa ~ het westen onvoorwaardelijk achter Isral hoeft te staan. Die zogenaamde schuld van W2? Daar zijn ze nu wel overheen. Althans dat Europa de joden niet heeft kunnen redden. Of verkocht in sommige situaties. Ik zie niet welke belangen er meer spelen.. 

Dat Isral gas gaat exploiteren maakt het er niet beter op.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Ukrainians who fight for their countries are heroes. Palestinians who do that are terrorists.
> 
> If anyone has an explanation …


Enige uitleg is een atoombom op de zionisten.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ukrainians who fight for their countries are heroes. Palestinians who do that are terrorists.
> 
> If anyone has an explanation


*Easy*.

----------


## Samir75017

> .
> 
> 
> *Easy*.


Thanks. 

Well, the same terms choices towards the Algerians who fought against the French occupiers. At school, in our history books, they were referred as *terrorists*, *trouble makers*, at best *rebels*. In the same books, the French who fought against the German occupiers were named *resistants*.

*The medias are the most powerful entities on Earth* Malcolm X

----------


## Samir75017

A Frenchman deliberately shot dead 3 Kurds in Paris and injured many last week because he said he wanted to kill foreigners.

----------


## Revisor

"Het regime laat elke morele basis los, alleen nog bruut geweld." Screenshot dwm.

Interview, Video - *Lode Vanoost*

*Ilan Papp: “Nieuwe regering Isral heeft onmiskenbare boodschap: dit is apartheid!”

Joods-Isralisch historicus Ilan Papp sprak ons over de nieuwe regering van Isral o.l.v. Benjamin Netanyahu. Het wordt nog erger voor de Palestijnse bevolking. Deze regering heeft wel n enorm voordeel, haar boodschap is onmiskenbaar: dit is apartheid. De wereldopinie zijn ze helemaal kwijt. De vraag is hoe de Joodse diaspora en de Arabische regimes zullen reageren. Van de Westerse regeringen en hun media verwacht Papp niets.*

zaterdag 31 december 2022 14:11 

(YouTube interview staat onder deze korte tekst)

Volgens Joods-Isralisch historicus Ilan Papp, auteur van essentile boeken als o.a. ‘The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine’, ‘The myths of Isral’, The Idea of Israel’, heeft de nieuwe regering onder leiding van benjamin Netanyahu n groot voordeel. Ze heeft een onmiskenbare boodschap. Dit is zijn analyse van de situatie:


Voor de Palestijnse bevolking wordt het nog erger, meer gedode journalisten, meer neergeschoten kinderen, meer aanhoudingen zonder proces. Meer van hetzelfde geweld als voorheen.Het zal gemakkelijker worden om meer mensen te overtuigen van de ware aard van het regime, maar verwacht geen echte verandering van westerse regeringen en hun mainstream media. Voor hen wordt het ook meer van hetzelfde.Veel belangrijker is dit. Hoe zal de Joodse diaspora reageren. Jonge Joden in de VS, in Europa, in de wereld lezen niet alleen de mainstream kranten. Zij surfen op het internet waar zij de brute werkelijkheid kunnen zien.Wat met de Arabische regimes en hun normalisering van relaties met Isral? Die trekken zich de mensenrechten van hun iegen bevolking niet eens aan, laat staan die van de Palestijnen. Maar, zoals we konden zien tijdens de Wereldcup in Qatar, is hun beleid zeer onpupulair.
Deze regering laat elke schijn van morele argumenten varen en gaat voor bruut geweld. De geschiedenis leert ons dat regimes die alleen op geweld gebaseerd zijn ten ondergaan. Altijd. De vraag is wanneer. In historische termen kan dat eender wat tussen morgen en 50 jaar zijn.
Maar toch, je weet maar nooit._

Het interview met Ilan Papp duurt 14:28 minuten:

_

----------


## Revisor

*Arab Barometer: 64% of Moroccans Oppose Relations with Israel*

Morocco re-established diplomatic relations with Israel in late 2020.

*Oussama Aamari* Jan. 07, 2023 4:06 p.m.

Moroccans protest relations with Israel in 2022.

*Rabat - The Arab Barometer’s latest report on Morocco has shown that 64% of Moroccans oppose the normalization of relations between the country and Israel.*

Of those, the *survey* found, 34% said they “strongly oppose” the normalization, while 30% said they “oppose” it. Another 23% reported being in favor of the re-establishment of relations between Israel and Morocco, while only 8% said they “strongly favor” the normalization.

The Arab Barometer also found that younger, wealthier, and more educated respondents were more likely to support the Morocco-Israel ties.

While 41% of wealthier respondents favored normalization, only 25% of those who reported struggling to cover their expenses held the same view. Additionally, those with higher education credentials were twice as likely to show support for the normalization than those with a high school diploma or less.

The findings contrast with Moroccans’ comparably favorable views of the US as an ally, as 69% of respondents expressed a very or somewhat favorable view of the American government and even of Americans, unlike most MENA countries.

“Moroccans’ greater favorability towards the United States is partially linked to the U.S. recognition of Moroccan sovereignty over Western Sahara, a deal that also entailed normalization of relations between Morocco and Israel, of which Moroccans are not very fond,” the Arab Barometer claimed.

Since December 2020, Morocco has been walking a fine line between strengthening ties with Israel and keeping up its support for the Palestinian cause.

While the government and several institutions in Morocco have continued to sign more agreements with Israel's government or Israeli institutions, especially in the military and technology fields, the increasing normalization of relations is still met with disapproval from a sizable portion of Moroccan people.

Regardless, Morocco has continued to reassure both its people and Palestinians of its dedication to the “just Palestinian cause,” expressing support for a *two-state solution* to the Palestine-Israel conflict.

Morocco is one of several Arab countries to have normalized relations with Israel over the past few years, with the list also including the UAE, Bahrain, and Sudan.

In spite of re-establishing diplomatic relations with Israel in December 2020, Morocco has released several statements condemning Israeli violence when tensions flared up in the conflict, such as when Israeli forces repeatedly *raided* the Al Aqsa mosque in 2022.



https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ns-with-israel

----------


## Revisor

> *Nieuwe onthulling: zogenaamde firing zones waren bedoeld om nederzettingen mogelijk te maken*
> 
> *Abu Pessoptimist* 12 juli 2022
> 
>  
> 
> Er is in Israel al veel langer een discussie gaande over de exacte betekenis van ”firing zones”. Firing zones, gebieden waar het Israelische leger wordt geacht te oefenen, beslaan zo’n 17 pocent van het gebied van de Westoever. Ze worden gevonden in Zuid-Hebron en in het noorden van het dal van de Jordaan, langs de grens met Jordani. In het noorden zijn er regelmatig verhalen dat de inwoners van Bedoeenendorpen met hun hele hebben en houden een paar dagen (of wat langer) moeten opkrassen, terwijl Israelische tanks door hun met zorg aangelegde akkertjes razen en het nodige groen verpletteren. (Verder zijn er natuurlijk ook veel verhalen over vernietiging van waterleidingen en -bronnen of van tenten en plaatsen voor vee, maar dat staat daar los van. Dat is routine in gebieden die behoren tot “Area C”, het gedeelte dat onder de akkoorden van Oslo wordt bestuurd door Israel).
> 
> In het zuiden is wat anders aan de hand. Daar heeft een recente uitspraak van het Israelische hooggerechtshof bepaald dat zo’n 1.200 inwoners van Masafer Yatta, een aantal bedoeenendorpjes, *worden verplaatst.* Dat gebeurt uiteraard zeer tegen hun zin, zeg maar dat ze worden gedeporteerd. Deze uitspraak heeft hier en daar wat stof doen opwaaien, want het is de grootste gedwongen verhuizing van een groep mensen (onder wie ongeveerde helft kinderen) in jaren. Maar de verwachting is dat het gewoon zal worden doorgezet. De 1.200 zullen waarschijnlijk niet allemaal tegelijk uit worden gezet, maar geleidelijk. Buitengewoon oneerlijk, want ze wonen daar al sinds de 19e eeuw. Ze zijn bovendien al eens verjaagd uit hun grotwoningen toen duidelijk werd dat ze een plaats bewoonden met antiquiteitswaarde.
> ...




*Apartheidsregime Isral veegt Palestijnse dorpen op illegaal bezette Westelijke Jordaanoever van de kaart*

Nieuws
Vandaag



Het Isralische leger (IDF) staat klaar om acht Palestijnse dorpen te ontruimen op de door de apartheidsstaat illegaal bezette Westelijke Jordaanoever. Een formele opdracht van de regering is er niet, volgens Haaretz. Het IDF zou de plannen zelf hebben doorgedrukt na de bediging van het nieuwe kabinet-Netanyahu, wetende dat de nieuwe regering pal achter het leger staat.

Het gaat om het gebied Masafer Yatta in de zuidelijke heuvels van Hebron. Dit deel van Palestina dat al jaren bezet wordt door Isral, is door de IDF uitgeroepen tot trainingsgebied. Het leger wil nu de Palestijnse dorpen compleet van de aardbodem vegen om er een militair oefenterrein van te maken. De ongeveer duizend bewoners worden gedeporteerd. 

De Isralische krant Haaretz schrijft dat het IDF de plannen voor het ontruimen van de dorpen en het afvoeren van de bewoners ongeveer twee maanden geleden zijn gemaakt, zonder dat hierbij met de regering is overlegd. Pas na de bediging van het nieuwe kabinet zijn de plannen voorgelegd. 

De afgelopen maanden heeft het IDF het gebied al gebruikt om met scherpe ammunitie te oefenen en zijn er wegblokkades opgeworpen die de bewegingsvrijheid van de Palestijnse bewoners ernstig hebben beperkt. 


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...r-van-de-kaart

----------

